
USS Truman sailors use 3D printing to create new part, save Navy more than $42k - jewbacca
http://pilotonline.com/news/military/local/uss-truman-sailors-create-truclip-at-sea-and-save-the/article_37dd3370-d7f9-5305-9cb3-bb2ef2c1c4cb.html?dolujhbkjn
======
sharemywin
imagine what they could do with a commercial grade 3D printer or CNC machine.

